# VIDEO: Shooting a Modified Benelli M4 Super90 Shotgun



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, got my Benelli M4 out to the gun club and gave it a good work out after modifying it with several new parts, swapped out stock and foreend and added a Magpul angled foregrip. It performed flawlessly. What a great shotgun!

If any of you have a Benelli M4, I'd love to see pics and here about your experiences, or, for that matter, how many of you have a shotgun you have modified, and if so, how?

Here's the video: *Benelli M4 Super 90 / M1014 Shooting Demo with Modifications Explained - YouTube*

..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweet gun! 

Where's your eye protection in the video?? :smt011


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

It's not in the video, it's back in the range bag.

Naughty me.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Amsdorf said:


> It's not in the video, it's back in the range bag.
> 
> Naughty me.


You must be punished &#8230; by sending me that shotgun for indefinite product testing. :smt083


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure....like that is going to happen.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

A guy can dream, can't he?


----------

